# 36.000.oo and a good hull



## rtv (Jul 22, 2010)

my christmas gift to me this year a 77 formosa center cockpit 3600.oo partially submerged. needs new engine posible transmission rebuild,reverse cycle heat/air,refrigeration/ some 110 rewiring and cleaning have only 36.000.00 to invest.no teak decks and it comes with a new glassed cabin top and sides.has wood mast and booms. main boom is rotted. needs repaires or replacement. survey said exterior is above average interior average for year.can i bring her back to life with the money i have? its nice to be on board this site. thanks rtv nc.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome,best of luck.marc


----------



## rtv (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks marc, am new to this computor as i am to sailing, going to try and upload pics off my new lifetime project/retirement home


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

It won't be easy but it's doable. Watch for rot issues with bulkheads and any other wood that was immersed. What kind of water? Salt, brackish or fresh?


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

With careful shopping and $36K you can find a boat that floats, sails, and motors.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Think I would pickle the motor unless sure ruined.marc


----------



## rtv (Jul 22, 2010)

salt water aprox submersion time 3 hrs if that amount of time affects the future damage. r u familiar with formosa? ive read afew comments mostly negitive on this boat. but i wasnt botherd by the comments however the conversations between the pro formosa and the cons sure can get heated up.


----------

